# Action Craft Fly Fisher



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 2005 1622 flyfisher  so I can't speak for the 1722 but here's my 2cents 
It's a great boat and I've owned it since 2006 with no structural problems or anything else

Pros: 
stable
dry ride for a 16 ft boat 
Fits in garage with room for a car or another boat in my case 
Fit and finish is great 
Very wide gunwales 
Seems bigger than 16 


Honestly the only cons I have is it dosnt pole as easy as I'd like and dosnt float quite shallow enough  but I fiah my buddies hells bay pro a lot  and after that it's like a barge.
Also more than two people is a little much on board (I'm sure the 1722 is better ) 

I fish mostly for tarpon in the summer and dock lights at night and I have a microskiff for back country shallow stuff.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a good boat. Structurally I've never heard of a problem with them. They are heavier than competitors (unless you buy or have a Kevlar one built) but they handle chop like a pro. Stable as can be. 

They don't have a lot of fancy stuff on them. All in all great boats. I love mine. I went with a 1600 over a 1622 (same hull, different cap/layout) because it had a bigger cockpit and two livewells. 

They run well with low or high power. I have seen them with 70hp to 135 hp (rated at 115) 

Mine needs at least 10" water to float but that's a heavy non Kevlar with a f115 on it's rear end. 

Andy


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I owned several 1720's and fished them a lot. It's probably the best hull in their line. They're solid boats, ride well and are stable fishing platforms but are heavier than say a Maverick, Hell's Bay, or East Cape when it comes to poling. The 1720 poles ok but if you pole a lot (like all day) it can be hard work, partly due to the wider beam. The kevlar/hybrid model can be run with a 90hp and will draw less water, pole better but the fiberglass hull needs a 115. True draft is 11-12" on the standard hull with F115 depending on balance and load. The diamond non skid is nice but takes more scrubbing to clean than a simple rough non skid. If you want a more technical boat with a more custom deck you might want to consider the other brands but if you fish with a trolling motor or spend most of your time in areas with a foot of water or more the draft and weight might not be an issue, just depends how and where you fish. Might also check out the 16' and 18' Hewes as they can be found for a similar price and are quality boats. Like people on here say the best thing to do is test ride and pole the boats. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

A 1622 Fly Fisher SE - 115 Merc - MinnKota Riptide 55 rides nice up to almost 50 mph & doesn't beat you in a chop. Can walk all over the deck & gunnels as it is very stable. Floats at 8" with one on the bow & one on the platform but the trolling motor prop needs a foot of water. Fishing 3 or 4 is a matter of timing, but two good fly casters is about all the room there is with plenty of storage.


----------

